# Potty training issues any suggestions that I haven't tried?



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I've never had this problem with my pets - sooo sorry that it's happening to you! 

Someone I know told me about a belly band - would something like that work until Pann "gets it"?

Good luck with your pup!!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Man I don't know. I hope someone has some advice to offer you. I've never had a dog consistantly pee in his crate and lay in it. Mia is 12 weeks old and she can go the entire night without peeing. My husband takes her out early with Harry in the morning and she goes another few hours before she goes again with me. Is his crate too big?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I've never heard of a poodle doing this that didn't come from a puppy mill. This leads me to wonder if he has an underlying medical issue.

Perhaps he is not peeing, but instead, he is leaking urine. This would be a symptom of a UTI (fixable) or the beginning JRD or other renal issue (fatal).

I would take him to the vet and have him tested. Make sure that you go with some information about JRD because frankly, many vets aren't up on the disorder.

http://www.vetprof.com/clientinfo/poodlerenal.html


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

Cbrand that's the first thing I thought of. He has had a complete blood work up and everything is clear. My vet is a poodle enthusiast and is always reminding me to test for heredity diseases in the breed. So far he has had the JRD test, SA skin punch, and Vw test. There are a few more I need to do too. I'm going to try the bellyband thing and see if that works. I was so upset when I had to shave all that beautiful hair off, but oh well it grows back! I think I will be neutering him also, I don't want any personality traits of his being passed down. He is very dominate dog, and will try to stand over Vaus in play. He even lifts his leg sometimes when he pees which is odd for a puppy his age. Maybe he is marking? I dunno!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

My Teddy started lifting his leg at about that age too. I wonder if all marking behavior is for claiming territory, or if some of it, especially at that age, is more about marking the way in case they get lost. Like leaving a trail of crumbs.

Good luck, Vacheron. I'd hate to see you have to give him back over that.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah no they don't mark trails to find their way. They leave their urine scent so that other male dogs know that this is their territory. That's why unneutred males will mark over another dog's scent because they are claiming that area as theirs. 

Vacheron, having two unneutered males in the house might be causing this behavior. If Pann has a more dominate personality and Vaus isn't submitting to him, which would be odd since he's older, then Pann is going to continue to force the issue. He's at an age that he is going through some hormonal changes and like any male teenager, when faced with another male that is older and bigger, they are going to show off. The laying in his own urine is very odd behavior.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

vacheron said:


> Cbrand that's the first thing I thought of. He has had a complete blood work up and everything is clear. My vet is a poodle enthusiast and is always reminding me to test for heredity diseases in the breed. So far he has had the JRD test, SA skin punch, and Vw test.


Just curious, did he have you do the JRD cheek swab or did he look a urine sample. The reason I ask is because most people now think the JRD cheek swab test is not accurate. 

Anyway. How about diapers? I wonder if he would pee in them. If he won't then perhaps you can break the cycle.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

When the vet checked a urine, do you know how concentrated it was? How much water does he drink? 
Does he urinate inside other then when he is in his crate/playpen?


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Just curious, did he have you do the JRD cheek swab or did he look a urine sample. The reason I ask is because most people now think the JRD cheek swab test is not accurate.
> 
> Anyway. How about diapers? I wonder if he would pee in them. If he won't then perhaps you can break the cycle.


The vet kept him overnight and did a biopsy and a urine sample on Tuesday. He said the urine looked fine, but the biopsy won't be back until Monday. He doesn't have any symptoms of the disease but that means nothing. I am going to call the breeder and let her know what's going on. God this is costing me a fortune! Needless to say, I'm going to be very upset if he does have it. The vet also reccomended that I take him off of Oriegen puppy and put him
on a regular puppy food.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

How is his feeding and water schedule ? Is water available 24/7 

With Enzo I do not let him drink water all day. If it was up to him he would drink bowl after bowl. 

I control his water intake as well as his food. 

I hope he does not have anything genetically wrong with him. You said Vaus was trained in a week . I find poodles do pick up potty training very quickly so I find it odd that he is 5 months and still peeing in his crate. Again I hope nothing is medically wrong with him.


----------



## Katzka (Nov 26, 2009)

Hiya, Pebbles is 5 and a half months now, and I was at my wits end too, she would pee on anything, carpets, sofas, bedding in the crate out of the crate, she suddenly limited her peeing to one area in the kitchen a few weeks ago, and two weeks ago became dry, I havent done anything different, its just as though something clicked and she grew up a little too, stick with it I know its exhausting, but it will end.


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> How is his feeding and water schedule ? Is water available 24/7
> 
> With Enzo I do not let him drink water all day. If it was up to him he would drink bowl after bowl.
> 
> ...


Thanks Roxy I control his water and food. No water 24/7 for either of them. I looked at Vaus's and Pann's paperwork from when I bought them and at least one of the parents was tested for JRD and was deemed clear. I think that both parents have to have the recessive gene for the puppies to be affected. I'm praying that he will be alright.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Just wanted to wish you good luck!


----------



## Bellatheepoodle (Jan 14, 2021)

That's so good to hear. My Bella who is 9wks old will go on the pee pad if I take her there. She will sometimes go to the pee pad on her own, but will often play and suddenly pee wherever she is. I was wondering if I confused her when I introduced her to my enclosed backyard. Hopefully she'll start to learn. I have placed pee pads in the areas of my home that she has peed in the past and thats helped.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

This thread is several years old. Closing it to prevent confusion.


----------

